# India



## goelpellc

Is there an India sub-forum? I saw one for Bengaluru, India but what about other cities in India like Delhi? Or India as a whole all the cities?


----------



## BeantownSid

Everyone's using WhatsApp groups for peer-to-peer discussions in BLR. 
"Press button to send audio message" to WhatsApp group is the low-typing data entry mode.


----------

